# Seawolf park friday 9/16 OR saturday 9/17



## texaswillie7 (Aug 25, 2016)

Anyone want to hit up seawolf park this friday or saturday with me? I have all the gear and knowledge we need just looking for new fishing buddies as I am new to texas. We will be fishing for drum, trout and flounder or whatever else comes along. We will be leaving very early to be there as the sun comes up. If anyone has a boat and wants to add me to their crew also let me know. I have 3 years tournament fishing experience and know how to do just about anything. send me a message here or text me 786-227-7097


----------

